# Newest group of potential show fish.



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Mother is a white platinum halfmoon, father a royal blue. My goal for this spawn was to create some decent looking fish as a step into my own platinum line. Discovered there is marble in the genes. Mixed feelings about that. Of course none of these are platinums like mom but a lighter blue on the male I chose to breed back to her, so a step in the right direction. 

Here is the butterfly fella. He gets to go to PA in September. Wish him luck  










And here is his brother. He has a better topline but hoping the anal fin evens up as he grows. He may go with his brother as well to PA for the show. The sibling female with the first is going for sure and, possibly a few of the other girls. 









the deportment on the solid fella leaves much to be desired especially compared to brother. Brother flares and dances and shows off. However the solid boy is a tad more lax. Anyhow just wanted to show, that I do house fish other than just wild bettas


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Love the color line in the fish. Keep up the good work.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Here is the parents. 
Father


Mother


----------



## sharkettelaw (Aug 30, 2011)

nice thing about marbles is that you'll get dark solids, light solids, cellophane, and of course more marbles. I also find that they're almost impossible to breed out of a line, i dont know though. Im still on F1


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Correct, very hard to breed out of the line. Celos are OK but not my goal. Butterflies, same thing. This is my F1, and as soon as I get these boys back from Show in September they will work on F2 for me


----------



## sharkettelaw (Aug 30, 2011)

awsome stuff!  at the moment ive got one black marble, and all my fry literally look like him at the moment. My goal is to produce black lace from first or second generation and cross it with melano to produce super black, after that i'll work on form :/ what are your goals if i may ask? I love reading about this stuff


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

hey shark off topic but what happened to the pangius shark?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

My goal is an eventual platinum line, and possibly a marble line on the side. However I may be asking for it when it comes to getting the marble out of the platinums. I will be sending fish to shows so that is my ultimate goal, to produce a line worthy of BOS throughout the show circuit.


----------



## sharkettelaw (Aug 30, 2011)

thats real cool. How are your males managing with the eggs? So far, only 2 of mine are willing to raise eggs. The black marble raised all of them on his first attempt, ate on his second and im possibly trying him again on his third. My dragon i think might raise them. At first, he ate some, put some in the nest, looked after them but ate the rest during the night. My black lace however -_-...he eats a bunch, puts some in the nest which at that point i take him out cause i dont trust him. But when he spawned yesterday, he didnt go straight for the eggs to eat them after every spawn like he usually does, he actually packed them in a spot and watched so i might give him a chance to see what he does with a random female


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

wow shark impressive


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Some males it takes longer to figure it out. Many speculate that they start eating due to not having good wraps then for some reason think its what they are supposed to do. 

Right now the father of this group, he gets all praises from me. Gentle with the female, and very attentative to the eggs and fry.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yesterdays pics.


----------



## oldoldman (Aug 13, 2013)

majerah1....*old dude *old dude.....where is the show in pa in sept?????? thanks John...............:fish9: :fish9: :fish9:*c/p*


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Eastern Betta Society Fall 2014 IBC International Show

Show Date: September 13th, 2014
Show Chairs: Jackie Hutcherson ([email protected]) 
Robin Shemela ([email protected]) 

Location: Courtyard by Marriot Pittsburgh North 
150 Cranberry Woods Drive 
Cranberry Township, PA 16066 
(724) 776-1900 
Rooms available for $99 per night. Reservations must be made by Aug 22nd for 
this rate.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Few shots from Yesterday. I found out how to fire the docile fella up, toss him in a small cup and place in his brothers container haha. They were quite ill at each other.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

A few more.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Jewel found in my pond


----------



## jus_tiiiiin (Sep 12, 2014)

Those look great!


----------



## April R (Nov 13, 2014)

How did the show go?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Sadly I was too broke to send. The show itself went over great! The EBS made a good bit of money and will soon have show containers and stands. Plus we have some ribbons for the next one and hoping trophys soon as well.


----------



## garstrom (Jan 5, 2014)

Wow!! very impressive and interesting thanks for sharing and good luck! Nice pics...


----------

